# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Can you lower your testosterone level before a blood test?

## strunes

Hi all, I am a 40 year old male, who has been on HRT for about 3 months. My DR has been injecting me with 300mg of Testosterone Cypionate per week and I have had great gains in muscle mass, to the point where my DR is sending me for a blood test to see if he should lower my dose. I feel great and would rather have him raise my dose then lower it. So my question is what can I do to lower my levels for the test so that my DR won't lower my dose?

----------


## Perseverance1

Under these circumstances, I don't think it's possible to do what you're looking to do. Just tell your doc how you feel and beg him not to stop...or, get some test off the Internet and dose yourself. Best of luck to you.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hi all, I am a 40 year old male, who has been on HRT for about 3 months. My DR has been injecting me with 300mg of Testosterone Cypionate per week and I have had great gains in muscle mass, to the point where my DR is sending me for a blood test to see if he should lower my dose. I feel great and would rather have him raise my dose then lower it. So my question is what can I do to lower my levels for the test so that my DR won't lower my dose?


Thats not TRT, that's a cycle. 

But yes, i would hope your Doc lowers your dose after reviewing your bloods. I honestly don't know one person who is administered that much testosterone (by a health professional) for a TRT protocol.

----------


## kelkel

Long term what you're doing is very unhealthy. For a doctor to start you at that dose just really shows that he does not have any idea what he is doing with male hormones. TRT is about balance and is for life. You need to be at a normal physiologic levels, not supraphysiologic. Curious if your doc has you on an AI or HCG ?

Think overall health, family and safety. 

Take some time and read the sticky threads. 

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## strunes

> Long term what you're doing is very unhealthy. For a doctor to start you at that dose just really shows that he does not have any idea what he is doing with male hormones. TRT is about balance and is for life. You need to be at a normal physiologic levels, not supraphysiologic. Curious if your doc has you on an AI or HCG ?
> 
> Think overall health, family and safety. 
> 
> Take some time and read the sticky threads. 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



He did start me on a much lower dose on a bi-weekly basis, but I got very moody and tired after about 10 days. Thus he upped the dose gradually. He is a very well known and respected DR in this field so I would think he knows what he is doing, or at least I hope so. He is injecting me with 1.5 ml of 200mg per week and I also apply a progesterone cream nightly.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> He did start me on a much lower dose on a bi-weekly basis, but I got very moody and tired after about 10 days. Thus he upped the dose gradually. He is a very well known and respected DR in this field so I would think he knows what he is doing, or at least I hope so. He is injecting me with 1.5 ml of 200mg per week and I also apply a progesterone cream nightly.


if you google how to lower testosterone you wil find a lot of sites. With that said, your doctor is a moron for injecting 300 mg per week. The absolute max trt is 250 i believe. Most guys get 100-200..prob 100-150. That is per week. It is shit like this that makes it hard for guys like me to even get doctors to run proper blood tests.

----------


## gymfu

200mg/week here and that puts me in the high 900's 

300mg/week is prob too much long term.

----------


## tigerspawn

> Thats not TRT, that's a cycle. 
> 
> But yes, i would hope your Doc lowers your dose after reviewing your bloods. I honestly don't know one person who is administered that much testosterone (by a health professional) for a TRT protocol.


Dr at local hospital just prescribed 300mg test to two different guys at the gym where I work out.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Dr at local hospital just prescribed 300mg test to two different guys at the gym where I work out.


For what? Are they competing in some event? lol

----------


## MickeyKnox

> He did start me on a much lower dose on a bi-weekly basis, but I got very moody and tired after about 10 days. Thus he upped the dose gradually. He is a very well known and respected DR in this field so I would think he knows what he is doing, or at least I hope so. He is injecting me with 1.5 ml of 200mg per week and I also apply a progesterone cream nightly.


I'm anxious to see your bloodwork. Please post it up for educational purposes, if you dont mind. Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## strunes

All of it or just test levels?

----------


## tigerspawn

> For what? Are they competing in some event? lol


No they supposedly had low test. One is age 30 and has test level of 630. The other is age 37 and has test level of I think it was around 700. I think levels are fine they are WNL for men their age. Dr thought their levels were low and wanted both up to over 1000. Dr had already prescribed them 200mg without getting results. He increased their dose to 300mg and told them that if he didnt see results in a month he would increase their dose by another 100mg.

----------


## Metalject

300mg isn't a really common TRT dose but it's nowhere near as uncommon as many might think. Granted, it may very well be above and beyond what most need in a TRT plan but you can find plenty of docs that prescribe it. 

As for your question, it's not hard to lower your test levels before a blood test. Think about it, why are your test levels higher? Because you're injecting testosterone . Stop injecting for a couple wks and they'll be much lower. Will you feel your best? No. Is this something you should do? I can't answer that, it's up to you. You would also want to consider your actual levels, where they're at at this dose. Like others have said, maintaining supraphysiological doses of testosterone long term, non-stop isn't the healthiest approach. It's not as damaging as many might think at the level you're talking about but overall for most it's not the best approach in terms of overall health. Will it kill you? I highly doubt it.

----------


## strunes

I just pulled out my old lab results and saw that my testosterone total ICMA was 291. I will just do the blood test without any attempts to alter the levels, to see where I fall now.

----------


## Moparman

I'm doing 200 mg a week and after 8 weeks I'm at 1138 total, 212 free and 427 bioavailable

----------


## Moparman

Oh ya and if ur doc is injecting you there's nothing you can do but try and raise your estrogen levels. Since hes injecting u aren't producing test. So u can't kill that production.

----------


## tigerspawn

Since I work as nurse I’m use to patients not getting medication if they are WNL. How is it that a Dr. can prescribe medication if someone is WNL for their age and gender? I also don’t understand how a Dr. can prescribe a higher dose without doing follow up blood work. Can someone please explain this to me?

----------


## Zodiac82

> Since I work as nurse I'm use to patients not getting medication if they are WNL. How is it that a Dr. can prescribe medication if someone is WNL for their age and gender? I also don't understand how a Dr. can prescribe a higher dose without doing follow up blood work. Can someone please explain this to me?


pretty much the definition of malpractice....hell my levels at 314 and im still having to jump through hoops to get prescribed

----------


## Times Roman

> Hi all, I am a 40 year old male, who has been on HRT for about 3 months. My DR has been injecting me with 300mg of Testosterone Cypionate per week and I have had great gains in muscle mass, to the point where my DR is sending me for a blood test to see if he should lower my dose. I feel great and would rather have him raise my dose then lower it. So my question is what can I do to lower my levels for the test so that my DR won't lower my dose?


your approach to trt is all wrong mate!

"MORE IS BETTER" is the wrong way of looking at it. You're dose should be optimized to promote maximam health, including RBC, etc. counts in range. 

A 300mg/week is a pretty high dose. I only take 70mg/week, and even then, my RBC is still a little high.

So don't try skewing the results. It is what it is....

----------


## DaddyLongShanks

> Thats not TRT, that's a cycle. 
> 
> But yes, i would hope your Doc lowers your dose after reviewing your bloods. I honestly don't know one person who is administered that much testosterone (by a health professional) for a TRT protocol.


Who is your doc and where is he at? How much are you spending?

----------


## DaddyLongShanks

> No they supposedly had low test. One is age 30 and has test level of 630. The other is age 37 and has test level of I think it was around 700. I think levels are fine they are WNL for men their age. Dr thought their levels were low and wanted both up to over 1000. Dr had already prescribed them 200mg without getting results. He increased their dose to 300mg and told them that if he didn’t see results in a month he would increase their dose by another 100mg.


Where is this doctor at?

----------


## DaddyLongShanks

> He did start me on a much lower dose on a bi-weekly basis, but I got very moody and tired after about 10 days. Thus he upped the dose gradually. He is a very well known and respected DR in this field so I would think he knows what he is doing, or at least I hope so. He is injecting me with 1.5 ml of 200mg per week and I also apply a progesterone cream nightly.


What's the difference before and after?

----------


## strunes

I feel like I 'm 20 years younger.

----------


## kelkel

> No they supposedly had low test. One is age 30 and has test level of 630. The other is age 37 and has test level of I think it was around 700. I think levels are fine they are WNL for men their age. Dr thought their levels were low and wanted both up to over 1000. Dr had already prescribed them 200mg without getting results. He increased their dose to 300mg and told them that if he didn’t see results in a month he would increase their dose by another 100mg.


*Their doctor is an idiot. To me it's misfeasance by the doc and just plain dumb by your friends*




> 300mg isn't a really common TRT dose but it's nowhere near as uncommon as many might think. Granted, it may very well be above and beyond what most need in a TRT plan but you can find plenty of docs that prescribe it. 
> 
> As for your question, it's not hard to lower your test levels before a blood test. Think about it, why are your test levels higher? Because you're injecting testosterone. Stop injecting for a couple wks and they'll be much lower. Will you feel your best? No. Is this something you should do? I can't answer that, it's up to you. You would also want to consider your actual levels, where they're at at this dose. Like others have said, maintaining supraphysiological doses of testosterone long term, non-stop isn't the healthiest approach. It's not as damaging as many might think at the level you're talking about but overall for most it's not the best approach in terms of overall health. Will it kill you? I highly doubt it.


*Well said.*




> I just pulled out my old lab results and saw that my testosterone total ICMA was 291. I will just do the blood test without any attempts to alter the levels, to see where I fall now.


*Exactly what you should do. Check it "where you live"*




> Since I work as nurse I’m use to patients not getting medication if they are *WNL*. How is it that a Dr. can prescribe medication if someone is WNL for their age and gender? I also don’t understand how a Dr. can prescribe a higher dose without doing follow up blood work. Can someone please explain this to me?


*Enlighten me. What does WNL mean?*


above....

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

WNL - within normal limits


(That's my guess anyway.)

----------


## Rusty11

> I feel like I 'm 20 years younger.


With the amount you're injecting per week, I have a sneaky suspicion in the coming month(s), you'll feel like you're 80. There's a good, solid reason why ppl say, "More is not better". It just doesn't work that way.

----------


## EverettCD

When we use WNL in our run records narrative (every emergency response has a run record done by the OIC) it means Within Normal Limits. Typically referring to vital signs, glucose & O2 saturation.

Sent from my iPhone that was manufactured in a sweat shop in China

----------


## tigerspawn

Three guys went to local TRT clinic that just opened October of last year. They ran several tests and determined what their levels were. Only one had level that I would call low. He is 34 and had 240 as test level. All three were put on 200mg of test. They were on it for 3months most they gained was 10lbs. My friend that had level of 240 gained 5lbs. Two went to same Dr. and had dose increased to 300 without him even doing any blood test. He told them he was going to run that dose for two weeks and if no results increase it another 100mg. One with low levels went to Dr. who ran blood work saw that his levels were “still low” and increased dose to 300. He told him that they would run blood work in month to determine what further treatment they needed to do. I would assume that since they went to Dr. in different cities that this happens a lot. I don’t agree with Dr. that just increased dose without blood test. I also don’t think that if your levels are considered high normal for your age that Dr. should be prescribing it for you. I mean if there is no medical reason for you getting it than why is he prescribing it.

----------


## strunes

My Dr is in New Port Richey and New Tampa. The initial consultation was $2500.00 plus $350 for the labs, plus about $100 per week in office visits. I know this is higher then most, but he is on call 24/7 to answer any questions and give support.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> My Dr is in New Port Richey and New Tampa. The initial consultation was $2500.00 plus $350 for the labs, plus about $100 per week in office visits. I know this is higher then most, but he is on call 24/7 to answer any questions and give support.


lol at 3000 dollars for an initial office visit, and another 400 dollars per month

----------


## Zodiac82

> My Dr is in New Port Richey and New Tampa. The initial consultation was $2500.00 plus $350 for the labs, plus about $100 per week in office visits. I know this is higher then most, but he is on call 24/7 to answer any questions and give support.


wow...is he on call to lube u up before he rapes u on those prices???? find another place quick

----------


## Ryanmcd

can get about 300 10ML of test for that price, keep up the good work the doc is well worth the money. Lets see how things work out in 3 months.


Seems like I am posting the same damn thing everyday, retards looking for a high number and not sure why, MORE IS BETTER the meathead retard approach, nice job giving test a bad name!

----------


## strunes

The level of service is well worth the price to me. It's not your run of the mill DR's office, the service the staff provides is second to none.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> The level of service is well worth the price to me. It's not your run of the mill DR's office, the service the staff provides is second to none.


lowt.com>your quack dr.

----------

